# Van Safety



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

First Aid kits, MSDS/SDS, Fire extinguisher, & Eye Wash.

What do you have in your vans?

I'm looking to set our vans up with everything that is required by OSHA and other people.

My plan is to have a piece of plywood mounted to one of the rear doors, with the first aid kit, Fire extinguisher, an eye wash bottle, and a binder with all of the MSDS/SDS sheets that are required for the items in the van.

Do we require an eye wash bottle? And won't they freeze in -30° temperatures?

What size of fire extinguisher do I need? I've got a 5LB in my van. Is that big enough? 

I can't find much online about these two items. I know what I need for first aid kits. We're gonna have 2 actually. One with items we can use, and one with all the items required by OSHA.

What do you have in your vans?

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> First Aid kits, MSDS/SDS, Fire extinguisher, & Eye Wash.
> 
> What do you have in your vans?
> 
> ...





TIN FOIL. Lots and lots of tin foil...............


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

We have First Aid kits mounted on the bulk head between the seats in our transits. 

The fire extinguisher is mounted behind the driver seat. No idea what size it is, but I've see the same size in 18 wheelers.

The MSDS/SDS sheets are on their iPads.

We don't put eye wash bottles in the truck, but there might be eye wash in the first aid kid.

Each truck has a set of triangles in case they breakdown. 

We also supply hard hats, ear plugs, eye protection, lock out tag out kits and back supports.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Just my 2 cents...
Some of it also depends on where you work. I've got extra socks, gloves and this time of year an extra toque. They're not really safety related, but if my truck breaks down or I get stuck and it's -30 I don't want to be cold. 

In the summer we need to carry a water backpack, pulaski axe, and shovel due to the requirements of working in the forestry during fire season. 

Our fire extinguishers are required to be 20#. We also carry bear spray, tire chains (which I needed today), and a breathing air pack. 

Some trucks where I've worked in the past carried snake bite kits, due to the high number of rattlers in the area. 

What about electrical safety? Arc flash rated gloves? Faceshield? Hotstick? 
Etc...


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

First Aid Kit
Fire Extinguisher (We have several, we are bad electricians)
Ear Plugs
Safety Glasses
LOTO
Respirators
Tyvek Suits
Road Kit
Wasp/Hornet Spray (Those little buggers really like panels and exterior lights)

Don't have the eyewash kit but I ordered a few portable units, and also some that screw onto a bottle of water. The screw on device can easily fit in the first aid kit.

We try to keep bottled water on the truck, but do run out at times.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

If eyewash is saline, it has a lower freezing point (don’t know what it is).


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

What about the divider between the driver and the material? Do you get the proper metal ones? I’ve worked for companies that just build one out of wood which I don’t think is enough. If you were in an accident, a roll of wire would easily go through that and injure the driver or worse.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

glen1971 said:


> Just my 2 cents...
> Some of it also depends on where you work. I've got extra socks, gloves and this time of year an extra toque. They're not really safety related, but if my truck breaks down or I get stuck and it's -30 I don't want to be cold.
> .


When I was in a service truck the employer did not supply but I had a personal bag with stuff like that, socks, neck warmer, extra gloves....etc. 

I also had big winter boots and insulated coveralls to throw on over my clothes. If your outside all day it’s easy to dress for it but Some mornings I’d be outside fixing lights and then the afternoon fixing something in an office, sweating my [email protected] off because I wore long underwear.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Extra bar of surf wax, pair of Maui Jim sunglasses, and Trojans. 


You never know ,


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

eddy current said:


> What about the divider between the driver and the material? Do you get the proper metal ones? I’ve worked for companies that just build one out of wood which I don’t think is enough. If you were in an accident, a roll of wire would easily go through that and injure the driver or worse.


Vans already have those (including my own). 

I've had wooden partition in my previous vans. I built one of them myself. There's no way a roll of wire could go through it... 2x4 wall with plywood on both sides. I even insulated it!

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

*Would not want to bet on it.*



Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Vans already have those (including my own).
> 
> I've had wooden partition in my previous vans. I built one of them myself. There's no way a roll of wire could go through it... 2x4 wall with plywood on both sides. I even insulated it!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk



I have a skate park in my basement for my son. It has 1/2" plywood on the walls, and it has holes all in it. If a skate board that weighs 2-3 pounds can break thru it, I'm sure a 20 pound roll of Number 10 wire would.


Cowboy


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

just the cowboy said:


> Kevin_Essiambre said:
> 
> 
> > Vans already have those (including my own).
> ...


The myth busters did a show on this. It’s called “killer tissue box”.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

I just have fire extinguisher and first aid kit - for the truck.

On the job site if required, we will have additional things like eyewash, MSDS, etc, but not on the truck.

Guys have personal safety gear like glasses, earplugs, harness, etc. We have some logoed winter clothing but the guys bring most of their own. In the summer, if needed, we would get wasp / tick spray, sun block, etc.

Cheers
John


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Coffee,,, I carry some extra instant coffee just in case. 

Oh ya,, all the other stuff except a fire extinguisher...
Management says I’m an electrician not a fire fighter. I’m required to call it in and run.

In my jeep I carry everything including food and fire extinguisher, space blanket and enough medical stuff to sew my hand back in.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

All I have gotten out of this thread is that cowboys kid is spoiled.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

Windex...Lots and lots of Windex.
* Can clean cuts
* wash out eyes
* Cleans windshields

Happy to kill another thread:vs_cool:
Yours truly...direct from The oligarchy


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

It would be nice if there was a single place where we could find all of this. I often look at large company's vans (Bell, Rogers, Hydro One, Government, etc) and they all seem different in contents and location.

So that is why I just go with the basics... While I think it is good for the guys, I actually think it is more for the accident that they will run across while travelling on the road.

Cheers
John


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

lighterup said:


> Windex...Lots and lots of Windex.
> * Can clean cuts
> * wash out eyes
> * Cleans windshields
> ...


Big fat Greek wedding! Lol


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

*Just in case*

A prophylactic.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

large first aid kit (including backboard) , fire extinguisher, eyewash, waste bin, locking cabinets and secure racks (nothing loose in the van not even trash ,that's an absolute rule)our foreman was a stickler about it and wasn't afraid to dock pay if the rules weren't followed


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

In Florida you're allowed to have a pistol in your van. 

How's that for safety? 

No permit, no license, no nothing. 

Pistols, rifles, shotguns, anything you want. 

Felons excluded.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

MikeFL said:


> In Florida you're allowed to have a pistol in your van.
> 
> How's that for safety?
> 
> ...



Still huh? . I remember this . Then I moved to Hawaii and just about nobody owns firearms and they never carry. (crooks robbing banks, or murdering girlfriends excluded) Without getting too political and all, it does feel safer here. At least till the food runs out.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

No change. And state law says no city or county can pass gun laws. One guy challenged the "no guns" sign in a county park and took it to the Supreme Court. He won.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

@Kevin_Essiambre, what about first aid /CPR training for the operators?


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

eddy current said:


> @Kevin_Essiambre, what about first aid /CPR training for the operators?


Very valid point. I'm certified with standard first aid, CPR level C and AED training...

I don't even know if the boss man is certified (he might have been and it expired) 

The guys are union... Can they get free training from the union or do we have to arrange a course with St. John's Ambulance?


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Very valid point. I'm certified with standard first aid, CPR level C and AED training...
> 
> I don't even know if the boss man is certified (he might have been and it expired)
> 
> The guys are union... Can they get free training from the union or do we have to arrange a course with St. John's Ambulance?


Yes the hall offers it, usually twice a year. one coming up in April. It is for members who want it, not for members who’s contractors require it. If the contractor is requiring the guys to take it, they should get paid to do so IMO.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

MikeFL said:


> In Florida you're allowed to have a pistol in your van.
> 
> How's that for safety?
> 
> ...



But in Pa You better have a cw permit because if it in your vehicle or in your pocket it is concealed.
now if its in a holster out in the open you dont need a permit. (kind of foolish I think)
I got a permit anyway. so its no difference to me


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

eddy current said:


> @*Kevin_Essiambre*, what about first aid /CPR training for the operators?


 basic first aid and cpr should be taught to everyone and in every school.
school children too young to perform cpr effectively should be taught to seek out the nearest teacher or security personnel instinctively and should be drilled to react instantly.


----------

